# Videotaping your Hunt



## billybob_black (Sep 26, 2002)

Has anyone used an Extreme Shot Camera mount to tape their hunt? They have some footage on their website. It looks like it would do a good job?

this is their address: http://www.extremeshot.com


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

yes i use one for taping my hunt, then i use it to tape my remake of deliverence with the guy in the ad. yee ha


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I smell :spam: !!!!!!


----------

